# Select Status In My Future?



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm moving to New York in late Jan. And would love to earn Select for next year... but, what's the best way to ear railpoints without blowing my wallet along the NEC?


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Dec 2, 2008)

Two quick rides come to mind all though I am sure the pros know the best way to get AGR points. 2 short runs come to mind that will earn you 100 rail points. Going from NYP to MET is a short and quick ride that will cost you about 20 bucks round trip. (keeping in mind you can only make 4 runs a day [2 roundtrips]) My other thought is ALX to WAS which is a short ride that costs about 15 one way and you can take the Acela to get to WAS which would give you 1000 points round trip plus the trips to alx and back.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Dec 2, 2008)

Just popped into my head when I hit post. You could ride either the keystone or empire service out of new york and back in one day for a reasonable amount and still pick up some AGR points.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 2, 2008)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Two quick rides come to mind all though I am sure the pros know the best way to get AGR points. 2 short runs come to mind that will earn you 100 rail points. Going from NYP to MET is a short and quick ride that will cost you about 20 bucks round trip. (keeping in mind you can only make 4 runs a day [2 roundtrips]) My other thought is ALX to WAS which is a short ride that costs about 15 one way and you can take the Acela to get to WAS which would give you 1000 points round trip plus the trips to alx and back.


But are those 1000 Acela points railpoints? I was under the impression that those were bonus points...


----------



## AlanB (Dec 2, 2008)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > Two quick rides come to mind all though I am sure the pros know the best way to get AGR points. 2 short runs come to mind that will earn you 100 rail points. Going from NYP to MET is a short and quick ride that will cost you about 20 bucks round trip. (keeping in mind you can only make 4 runs a day [2 roundtrips]) My other thought is ALX to WAS which is a short ride that costs about 15 one way and you can take the Acela to get to WAS which would give you 1000 points round trip plus the trips to alx and back.
> ...


No, when you ride Acela between the pair cities you don't get the normal 2 X $1 in points, you get either 500 points for BC or 750 for FC and they are rail points. That's how I rack up most of my points, riding Acela.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 2, 2008)

AlanB said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Long Train Runnin said:
> ...


So if a RT BC is $266, you get the standard 532 rail points plus 500 between NYP and WAS (and another 500 for the way back) for a total of 1532?

Two of those trips would fill me up to select, given my current balance. I guess that $266 sounds expensive, sticker shock... but given that I had to spend 413 to get 900 points on my trip to the Pacific NW back in September, its not bad at all.

Anybody have any ideas of what day (as in Monday, Tuesday, ect) are best to get low bucket fares? Any low-travel weekends? I was planning on taking a day trip to DC sometime in Feb-May, maybe that would be a perfect opportunity to go ahead and do it.

Any other advice and suggestions are welcome too!


----------



## AlanB (Dec 2, 2008)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> ...


No, I've now underlined the important word that you missed. You don't get the normal points when you ride Acela between selected city pairs. You get only 500 point for BC or 750 for FC. So a RT NYP-WAS would earn you only 1,000 AGR points; 1,500 if you went FC. The normal 2 points for a dollar goes out the window.



ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Anybody have any ideas of what day (as in Monday, Tuesday, ect) are best to get low bucket fares? Any low-travel weekends? I was planning on taking a day trip to DC sometime in Feb-May, maybe that would be a perfect opportunity to go ahead and do it.


For Acela you'd find cheaper buckets probably on Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday and try to avoid the rush hour departures; although that's almost impossible to do unless you return very late in the day or stay overnight. Weekends can also be gotten for cheaper, if you book early enough. Wait for the last minute and forget it most of the time.

Finally, NYP-BOS is always cheaper than NYP-WAS, but you still earn the same amount of points.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 2, 2008)

> Finally, NYP-BOS is always cheaper than NYP-WAS, but you still earn the same amount of points.



True, and can I use my SA card on that on top and still get the 1000 flat points?

Excuse the ignorance, I have always found the regionals practical for my purposes... never even considered riding the Acela once in my life.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 2, 2008)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> > Finally, NYP-BOS is always cheaper than NYP-WAS, but you still earn the same amount of points.
> 
> 
> 
> True, and can I use my SA card on that on top and still get the 1000 flat points?


Only on weekends. On weekdays no discounts are allowed on Acela, even AAA and NARP are not allowed on a weekday.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 2, 2008)

AlanB said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > > Finally, NYP-BOS is always cheaper than NYP-WAS, but you still earn the same amount of points.
> ...


Yet another reason that I do not take the Acela. Anyway... will look into that option. 1000 points for 185 bucks.

What about that FC upgrade, does it have to be both ways?


----------



## AlanB (Dec 2, 2008)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> What about that FC upgrade, does it have to be both ways?


Yes, if you want the 1,500 points. No, if you're happy with 1,250; 750 + 500.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 2, 2008)

AlanB said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > What about that FC upgrade, does it have to be both ways?
> ...


Considering the FC upgrade is 100 the 250 points are *technically* better than the 1:2 you get for a regular NEC train... However, I would guess that 100 is better spent towards another Acela trip to try and get another 1000


----------

